# Router Manual 315.17361



## Pablo1012 (May 27, 2020)

Hi Everyone,
I’m new to this forum, but I do have a couple of questions.
I was recently given a craftsman router, but it didn’t come with a manual. Does anyone know where I could download a manual?
Also, I was looking at purchasing a router table as well, but I wasn’t sure if there is a one table fits all sorta thing, or do I need to buy a table for this specific model?

Thank


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Pablo and welcome. There really isn’t much useful information in most router manuals but the might be one in our router manual sub forum. Click on the Routerforums logo and it will take you to the home page. Scroll down to the manuals forum and click on the Craftsman section.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Welcome aboard Pablo.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. I found this online. 
https://www.manualslib.com/manual/1331539/Sears-Craftsman-315-17301.html


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Sears has a crude diagram and very few parts: https://www.searspartsdirect.com/model/4zoib9wxgo-000247/craftsman-31517361-router-parts


----------

